# Photographed Mustangs!



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh no! Forgot a couple plus a different editing from the first picture:


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That last picture is amazing. Really i can't understand why the demand for mustangs as riding horses isn't higher. They look as muscular as some quarter horses and probably don't have as many soundness issues either.

If i lived in an area with mustangs, i would be in trouble. I would probably leave the gate open and want to keep them.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

4horses said:


> That last picture is amazing. Really i can't understand why the demand for mustangs as riding horses isn't higher. They look as muscular as some quarter horses and probably don't have as many soundness issues either.
> 
> If i lived in an area with mustangs, i would be in trouble. I would probably leave the gate open and want to keep them.


they're great horses, just not "people" horses. My domesticated horse loves to spend time with me. My mustang could care less. He's more difficult to catch, but he's awesome.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Amazing pictures! I miss my mustang SO much! He was literally the best horse ever! Probably the chillest, coolest and attached horse I’ve ever met! The last picture on your first post is phenomenal! I wish *I* could go see wild mustangs! 

While I know some are not "people horses" my mustang would come running across the pasture to see me and would follow me everywhere. His new owner says he’s the same way. But only with her and her husband. He only was that way for me. A LOT of mustangs pick their person and that is....their person! Lol 

Mustangs are awesome!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wowwwwwwwwww, I am speechless. You are very fortunate to have experienced such glorious freedom and beauty in person! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> they're great horses, just not "people" horses. My domesticated horse loves to spend time with me. My mustang could care less. He's more difficult to catch, but he's awesome.


Nice pics OP. I love to see horses being horses! The last reminds me of 2 of my geldings, that are having serious 'punch ons' over my mare! 

I quoted your above bit Estrella, because I disagree it's about the breed(& while muchly old Spanish stock, aren't Mustang as much 'mongrels'(meant in the nicest way) as brumbies?) I think Mustang, Brumby, Kiamanawa... are just horses & are no different - well, rather, they're all different, just as domestic horses are, depending on their personality *& experiences*. But many brums are also caught/dealt with horribly before they become 'domesticated', so their first experiences of people are traumatic. They have banned it now, but they used to do 'brumby running' - chasing & roping & them to catch. These horses were generally a lot more 'wild' than these days, when they're passively trapped.

I happen to have 3 brums - just happened, wasn't looking for them! One is very much in your pocket, rather hang out with people horse, one was an ill handled rescue, but is shaping up to be a people horse, whinnies when he sees you now, and one is a stand offish boy who is just starting to relax enough to enjoy being groomed. But I've only had him about 6 weeks or so. Guess you could call my old boy brumby too if you like, because he & his mother & her herd lived & bred 'wild' up the back blocks on 1000's of acres. They were only mustered in periodically to sell off. It's my old boy & the newbie who are acting like testosterone filled young bucks after too many drinks, over the mare...


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Whoop whoop! Went out to photograph the mustangs again yesterday and got amazing pictures because they came right up to us! I have so many photos so I'm just going to post a few at a time and when I have more edited I'll update this thread!

First, the ridiculously photogenic palomino mare










And with her chicas









And here's the buckskin stallion with his 6 mares. Interesting to see how the herd dynamics changed- last time the mares were alone and the buckskin stallion was fighting the other buckskin stallion. Didn't see any of the other horses this time but this herd was so much fun to photograph!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Stunning pics RedDun! Mine can't really compare. Going to have to make a brumby thread so's not to hijack yours...


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

I've come with more pictures! After this, I'm going to start the first of a series of mustang paintings. Super excited.









Gentlemen...this is _not_ how you get the ladies


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful! Mustangs are the most amazing creatures, IMO!!!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oops, maybe my brumby(& feral donk) pics are in wrong place - think thread is in 'horse talk'.


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

Very nice pics.They are beautiful horses.So nice to see them in the wild.Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like you've had a lot of fun! And yes I have to agree with the others its nice to see horses being horses in the wild not just within a fenceline. Even more when they are purely focused on themselves and ignoring you; just behaving as horses should in the wild.


Out of interest what camera/lens did you use for these photos?
Also you might find if you resize them in your computer to say 1000pixels on the longest side and then give them a bit of sharpening; they will look better when uploaded (as then the browsers should be doing less of their own resizing when people view them


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Overread said:


> Out of interest what camera/lens did you use for these photos?
> Also you might find if you resize them in your computer to say 1000pixels on the longest side and then give them a bit of sharpening; they will look better when uploaded (as then the browsers should be doing less of their own resizing when people view them


I use an Olympus OM-D E-M5 and the lens I had for the first set of pictures was a 12-50mm and the second time I went to photograph them, I used a 40-150mm. Hmm, I'll have to give that a try next time. All of them are showing up clearly on mine but if others aren't seeing them as clearly I will resize them. Makes sense though!

I've been posting close-ups so today's are some that are more zoomed out









Coming over the hill









Glad to see horses use each other as scratching posts too, not just their owner









Wow, such a model








Moving his herd








Wanted to try some funky editing


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Ooops! Kind of fell off the wagon with posting pictures. I still have a ton to go through and edit but here's a couple more at least. I'm also going to start selling some of my photography, including these mustangs. Should be interesting...


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

RedDunPaint said:


> Ooops! Kind of fell off the wagon with posting pictures. I still have a ton to go through and edit but here's a couple more at least.



*Me before doing a showjump day photographing* Ahh this will be easy, loads of shots and I'll just let lightroom do all the work

*Me after the day* GAH so many failures!

*Me a day or two later after picking out a handful to work on * Urgh make it stop too many photos - eh I'll do the rest another day.......

Sadly car troubles and the insane heat we've had as of late means I've not done any in ages at all (either no car access or its been so hot that I'd doubt they'd even run an event)


----------

